# GSD is codependent on my collie- how do we stop this behavior?



## randyrizo (Apr 18, 2019)

Some context:

I have a 1 year old GSD and a 2 year old Collie .
I have had them both since they were 8 weeks, so my collie was one when my GSD was 8 weeks.

Together, they are great. When we walk them they are fine. Separately, they seem to do well too.

The problem is when my fiance and I are walking them on separate leashes, together, as soon as my collie get a little ahead of my GSD (such as crossing the street or checking out a different spot that is a further away from my GSD) My GSD goes crazy. He wines, starts barking, pulls on leash. All of this is an attempt to get back to my Collie. The collie seems to not like this clingy behavior too much lol

I never realized how little time they have spent apart, so I definitely understand the behavior and where it is coming from.

I am wondering if anyone has any experience correcting this behavior?


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Have a look at litter mate syndrome to explain what is happening with your GSD's emotional dependence on your collie.










Signs of Littermate Syndrome in Pets


Experts agree it's a bad idea to bring home a pair of dogs from the same litter; there are steps you can take to help them grow into well-socialized adult dogs.




healthypets.mercola.com


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Start doing different activities separately with each dog. Our youngest still frets a little if we leave with the older if she sees us leave. It may be that she just likes to go also and can't or worrying about being parted from her. she settles quickly though.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My younger one does that any time they are separated on leashes and they are over 5 years apart. He has FOMO. If they are both leashed, I hold them myself and keep them together. Otherwise, we go out separately. It doesn’t happen when they are off leash because he can get as close to her as he wants to.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

When I got my puppy I crated him separately took him places without my older girl dog etc. to keep him from getting too attached to her. It may be harder with your guy now but I would start doing that as much as possible. Start making the focus on you and him and keep more minimal contact with the other dog for awhile would be my advice. Still let them play and such but do as much stuff separately with him as possible. I'd recommend kenneling him in a separate room from the other dog when you go somewhere so they don't have access to each other when you're gone. Teach him it's okay to be alone. 

My older girl was raised with somebody always being there whether it be our older male or a human and now she struggles more when she's alone cause she was never taught it's okay to be alone cause she was never alone. (Gets very anxious and unsettled but isn't destructive.) It was something I made sure to work on with my new puppy so he gets kenneled in a separate room, alone when I'm gone for the most part.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Same stuff here what Collie do you have?


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Jupiter does that with my daughter. If she walks ahead of us, Jupiter freaks out and starts pulling. I make her walk next to me and everything is fine.


----------

